# Java - Klassen erzeugen aus xsd bzw. wsdl



## Sascha Laurent (1. Nov 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich arbeite gerade an einem HR-Projekt und will mir aus den xsd bzw. wsdl von hr-xml im Sinne von Contract First Java - Klassen erzeugen lassen. Ich benutzte Java 6 (mit JAXB-RI) und Axis2 - Framework. In meine Eclipse IDE habe ich xjc - Plugin eingebunden.
Aber wie kann ich mir aus der xsd bzw. wsdl Datei Java - Klassen erzeugen? Weder über das Plugin noch ein direkter aufruf von xjc erzeugt mir JAVA-Klassen. XJC verweigert einfach seinen Dienst. Ich habe auch schon gegoogelt, aber nichts passendes gefunden. Gibt es evtl. alternativ OpenSource - Projekte, die dieses erledigen können?

Danke
Sascha


----------



## musiKk (1. Nov 2009)

Ich würde erstmal versuchen, dem Problem auf die Spur zu kommen.



Sascha Laurent hat gesagt.:


> XJC verweigert einfach seinen Dienst.



Was meinst Du damit? Gibt es eine Fehlermeldung? Heißt "direkter Aufruf", das Programm xjc von der Kommandozeile zu starten?


----------



## Sascha Laurent (4. Nov 2009)

Ja ich gebe es durch meine Kommandozeile

im Verzeichnis

D:/Projekte/java/hr-xml/doc/hr-xml/HR-XML-3_0/HR-XML-3_0/org_openapplications_platform/1_1/Common/OAGi/Noun/

durch

xjc candidate.xsd -d d:\test

Er gibt mir aus:

[ERROR] Property "Type" is already defined. Use &lt;jaxbroperty> to resolve this conflict.
  line 1473 of file:/D:/Projekte/java/hr-xml/doc/hr-xml/HR-XML-3_0/HR-XML-3_0/org_openapplications_platform/1_1/Common/OAGi/Components/Components.xsd

[ERROR] The following location is relevant to the above error
  line 1480 of file:/D:/Projekte/java/hr-xml/doc/hr-xml/HR-XML-3_0/HR-XML-3_0/org_openapplications_platform/1_1/Common/OAGi/Components/Components.xsd


----------



## musiKk (4. Nov 2009)

Hm. Mehr, als da steht, kann ich Dir dazu leider auch nicht sagen. Wenn ich das richtige Schema im Netz gefunden habe, wird dort ein Typ "BOMReferenceType" definiert, da kann ich aber nichts erkennen. Bin aber auch kein Experte, was XSD angeht.


----------

